# One Player Away



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

From Being a Contender.

We need someone that can take pressure off of Carmelo so he isnt hounded and doubled teamed. We need someone that fits in on the team. Athletic and can play well on both sides.

I know danny granger is listed as a small forward. I haven't seen as much of him as id like. He can rebound and block shots. Can he defend guards?

Will he be the best player available when denver drafts? Could McCants be around (is he dropping?)


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> From Being a Contender.
> 
> We need someone that can take pressure off of Carmelo so he isnt hounded and doubled teamed. We need someone that fits in on the team. Athletic and can play well on both sides.
> 
> ...


Granger doesn't really project as an NBA 2. The 3 is the perfect spot for him. Just say no to McCants. Last thing the Nuggets need is someone short for the position, that can't defend and has a, to put it nicely, questionable attitude.

I'm hopefully that Rudy Fernandez is there when the Nuggets draft. George isn't likely to start a rookie, so we need smart players that are comfortable adapting. Garcia would be my second choice.

With a full training camp under Karl and a few small roster tweaks, the Nuggets will be fine next season. Things seem worse than they really are because the Nuggets are playing the Spurs.

After last season, Kiki knew he needed to improve the front court depth and the SG position. He took care of the front court and now needs to fine tune the SG position with players Karl wants.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i know what your saying, but we could have used a short guy who couldnt defend this year. he got hurt and it ruined the first part of our season


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think Garcia and Simien would be two picks that would fit the team very well and help bring the Nuggets to the next level.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Just say no to McCants. Last thing the Nuggets need is someone short for the position, that can't defend and has a, to put it nicely, questionable attitude.


Have you ever watched, or seriously kept up with UNC? I'm guessing no since you're just buying into the media garbage about McCants' 'attitude'. I think someone who is willing to drop his NBA stock by scoring about 10 points less per game this season to play harder on defense, and get more open shots for his teammates is someone who has a good attitude. He doesn't talk alot to the media, and no, he isn't always smiling. But how that gives him a bad attitude is beyond me. As for the defense. If you've watched UNC this past year, you'd see he is quite the defender. The guy can shoot lights out from anywhere, and is not just a great shooter, but a great scorer. I'd be willing to bet that any team that gets him will be very happy with what they get. And for Denver, probably the perfect pick.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys are one player away, but I don't think a rookie will make a huge difference next year.



You guys don't have cap space? If only you guys could get your hands on Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Joe Johnson, or Larry Hughes. You guys would be ridiculously tough to beat with one of them in the lineup.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i disagree, i think a rook can make a big impact, he just has to have college experience. I remember last year coming up with all kinds of trade senerios for Ben Gordon in the draft. I should pull up what i wrote about him a year ago. would make a classic piece. the draft is important


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You guys need a guy like Joe Johnson. Too bad about 10 other teams need a guy like Johnson as well.


----------



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> You guys need a guy like Joe Johnson. Too bad about 10 other teams need a guy like Johnson as well.


Phoenix will keep him no matter what kind of offer he gets from another team.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> i disagree, i think a rook can make a big impact, he just has to have college experience. I remember last year coming up with all kinds of trade senerios for Ben Gordon in the draft. I should pull up what i wrote about him a year ago. would make a classic piece. the draft is important


Way to toot your own horn. Could you bring up how you wanted to sign Stro Swift instead of Camby as well? 

I thought those were classic pieces.

I think Ben Gordon found exactly what works best for him in Chicago. He is just not tall enough to be our starting 2. Unless you wanted him at the point which I don't think he could handle effectively. 

I still think DJ, if he can work over the summer, can be a good 2 for us. His potential is scary.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Snicka said:


> He is just not tall enough to be our starting 2. Unless you wanted him at the point which I don't think he could handle effectively.



Have you not watched the Bulls this year? I don't think his height is really that big a deal with him playing the 2. Height isn't everything, and Ben seems to be showing that.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Snicka said:


> Way to toot your own horn. Could you bring up how you wanted to sign Stro Swift instead of Camby as well?
> 
> I thought those were classic pieces.
> 
> ...


I still talk about that all the time. I understand the player Marcus Camby is. I suggested it to get more younger players to build a solid core. Camby has been plagued with injuries over his career. I hope he can stay healthy. Obviously the way he has been playing the deal wouldnt go down, but also realize he has a good chance of going down at any time.

DJ is not the future of the team. His potiental isnt scarey. He has proven he is an nba player however. If vo gets healthy and his option gets picked up, he starts over DJ next year.

I suggested other things too. Dont you remember the Jerry Stackhouse pickup idea from the expansion draft. I still wish we had done it. What did charles barkley talk about on TNT. When Denver plays half court ball, they have one option. It would be nice to have had another.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Have you not watched the Bulls this year? I don't think his height is really that big a deal with him playing the 2. Height isn't everything, and Ben seems to be showing that.


earl boykins, the poisoness frog :biggrin: 

ben gordon is the man.

speaking of short people (and guys with no position and attitudes problems etc) boards are suggesting that salim stoudmire will go in the second round. Anyone shooting over 50% from downtown with unlimited range is welcome on my team. If he was on the board id trade up in the 2nd round. why not.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

One player away? It's time for a wakeup call. 

The Nuggets should've won that series and you all know it. We missed free throws, missed layups, had mental lapses, committed stupid fouls, got out coached, didn't play as a team, and didn't give a full effort every night. 

I question this team, period. Talent-wise, we're way up there. But our chemistry is horrible and it showed. I just don't see this team pulling it all together next year even with the addition of an upper-tier shooting guard. 

In other words, we have a lot more to worry about than a shooting guard.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am not sure Andre Miller is the "right" point guard for this team. He plays well and all but they need a guy who is high energy, and still doesn't have trouble turning the ball over. He doesn;t have to be a guy who can score or nessicarily be a good shooter, they just need a guy who they can take a chance on that can make guys like martin, melo and camby MORE effective. I wouldn't be surprised if they went out and traded miller, camby, and flores to the bucks for mason, smith, gaines and *tj ford*. You have to take a chance on ford and hope he comes back healthy and play next year. He seems like he would fit the system in denver pretty well.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I am not sure Andre Miller is the "right" point guard for this team. He plays well and all but they need a guy who is high energy, and still doesn't have trouble turning the ball over. He doesn;t have to be a guy who can score or nessicarily be a good shooter, they just need a guy who they can take a chance on that can make guys like martin, melo and camby MORE effective. I wouldn't be surprised if they went out and traded miller, camby, and flores to the bucks for mason, smith, gaines and *tj ford*. You have to take a chance on ford and hope he comes back healthy and play next year. He seems like he would fit the system in denver pretty well.


You pretty much just described Miller, when you said what the Nuggets need. Andre Miller is a tank, the complete opposite of Ford. For the money Miller is pretty damn good, we just need to combine our 4 two-guards into one. 

And I would be shocked and pissed if Camby was ever traded away.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Snicka said:


> You pretty much just described Miller, when you said what the Nuggets need. Andre Miller is a tank, the complete opposite of Ford. For the money Miller is pretty damn good, we just need to combine our 4 two-guards into one.
> 
> And I would be shocked and pissed if Camby was ever traded away.


i cant disagree with this. when camby is in the game he is a great player. Denver should not have won the series. I really think we are on the same page here. Denver wont have an excuse next year though. improvements and adjustments must be made.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well time to look to next season for the Nuggets.

Here is a few players that will be Free Agents next season that would be a great fit with the Nuggets.

SG's
Michael Redd 
Larry Hughes
Ray Allen
Joe Johnson 
Bonzi Wells

A few other nice FA's this up coming season.
Kyle Korver
Keith Van Horn
Grant Hill


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> One player away? It's time for a wakeup call.
> 
> The Nuggets should've won that series and you all know it. We missed free throws, missed layups, had mental lapses, committed stupid fouls, got out coached, didn't play as a team, and didn't give a full effort every night.
> 
> ...


I agree that the Nugs had more then their fair share of opportunities to win some games. I don't agree that our chemistry is horrible. I think you need to give it at least another year to decide this. Just too much going on this season to get a true feeling.

I see a team that got totally out-experienced in the playoffs. They were playing one of the most battle-tested teams and it showed. I don't think you can say chemistry was a problem in the second half of the season.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Snicka said:


> I agree that the Nugs had more then their fair share of opportunities to win some games. I don't agree that our chemistry is horrible. I think you need to give it at least another year to decide this. Just too much going on this season to get a true feeling.
> 
> I see a team that got totally out-experienced in the playoffs. They were playing one of the most battle-tested teams and it showed. I don't think you can say chemistry was a problem in the second half of the season.


Yeah, hopefully another year in a completely stable situation will help, but I do think some chemistry problems exist. 

Karl has already said the team doesn't hang out a lot outside of the court. That's not a big deal in and of itself but it's a little unusual for a basketball team. 

On top of that, the team simply didn't play together against the Spurs. They just weren't on the same page. Whether it be jacking up selfish shots (ala Mr. Boykins, Dre at times), not playing team defense, not running, etc. the Nuggets didn't play as a team, in my opinion. 

I'll go to my grave saying the Nuggets should've had that series. Honestly, when you look at how close those games were and look at all the stupid mistakes we made, it becomes painfully obvious, to me at least. 

In any case, it'll be interesting to see what this team can do with a whole offseason of preparation under Karl. I have a feeling we could be real nice next year, with a few personnel changes. 

By the Kiki said he's bringing back Francisco. Not sure what to think about it, considering Karl didn't even play him. Maybe it's a financial move.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> By the Kiki said he's bringing back Francisco. Not sure what to think about it, considering Karl didn't even play him. Maybe it's a financial move.


He is a 7 footer that has shown some skills and he costs less than a million. Definetely worth keeping on the roster


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> He is a 7 footer that has shown some skills and he costs less than a million. Definetely worth keeping on the roster


He's stupid, though. He commits more dumb mistakes than I can keep track of. That said, I understand the move, for the reasons you stated.


----------

